# Hammer Strength vs. Barbell Bench



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

I've recently been forced to replace heavy barbell benching with heavy hammer strength presses.  For whatever reason, I can't do anything remotely heavy on the bench press without agititating my shoulder; however, on the Hammer Strength bench press, I've been able to go real heavy and go up in weight in the process over the last couple of weeks.

1. Why would this be?  What does the hammer strength machine do to take away pressure on where my shoulder would normally hurt on the bench press?

2. Can you build a big/strong/powerful chest through hammer strength machines?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2008)

it takes away stabilization.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

so then what exactly is hurting in my shoulders?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2008)

its probably just the plane of motion you bench in.  obviously the hammer machine puts you in a different plane, plus you are sitting vertical as opposed to laying on a bench, I guess that accounts for something in the weight bearing department


----------



## Lobo2009 (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2. Can you build a big/strong/powerful chest through hammer strength machines?



Yep, you can build a powerful chest by getting stronger on any compound movement you perform.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> so then what exactly is hurting in my shoulders?



it sounds like something is wrong with your ability to press when you have to stabilize the load.  your shoulder probably hurts becaure you have poor scapulo-humeral rythm, which alters the position of the humerus within the joint, creating irritation to some of the structures/muscles on that joint.

how does it feel to do push ups?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

My wrist hurts to the point that I don't really do push-ups but when I do them, there's slight irritation (similarly to when I would bench) except not as bad.

Are there ways to get this healed?  Other than simply rest?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> My wrist hurts to the point that I don't really do push-ups but when I do them, there's slight irritation (similarly to when I would bench) except not as bad.
> 
> Are there ways to get this healed?  Other than simply rest?



yes, there are ways to get this healed!  you have to figure out where the dysfucntion is.

you have a symptom - your shoulder hurts.  All that is, is your body telling you "something is wrong!"  But it doesn't tell you WHAT is wrong.  Figuring out what is wrong will help you correct the problem.

you should try and take some postural pictures....front, back and both sides.  head to toe shots, no shirt, no shoes, just it shorts (short enough to see the knees).


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

I planned on taking pictures soon.

Can you buy a digital one time camera at CVS that allows you to put pictures on a computer?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I planned on taking pictures soon.
> 
> Can you buy a digital one time camera at CVS that allows you to put pictures on a computer?



You don't have a dig-cam yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I planned on taking pictures soon.
> 
> Can you buy a digital one time camera at CVS that allows you to put pictures on a computer?



i don't know....lol.

anyway...let me know when you have your pictures.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You don't have a dig-cam yet?


 
I had one but lost it.

Girlfriend has one, mother has one.  I suppose I could just wait until tomorrow night when I see one of them, but taking pictures of myself in this method is kind of embarrassing.  I'll probably buy a cheapy at CVS on the way to the gym tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i don't know....lol.
> 
> anyway...let me know when you have your pictures.


 
Will do.

I'll include some nudies for you as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Will do.
> 
> I'll include some nudies for you as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I planned on taking pictures soon.
> 
> Can you buy a digital one time camera at CVS that allows you to put pictures on a computer?



I think you can actually.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I think you can actually.


 
Great.. so I'm going to have somebody Robin Williams'ing my pictures.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 25, 2008)

Well you said you don't feel right unless you work out 4 to 5 times a week.  How many days a week is that for your shoulder girdle on days like bench, shoulders if you do those, back, etc???  

How are your macs and nutrition to support trying to go heavy, on 4 to 5 workouts a week?

You either go forward, backward or stand still.


----------

